# [SOLVED] MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S ATA Device driver error Code 39.



## hmunozg

:sigh:I have Windows Vista Home Premium as originally installed in my ACER Aspire 4720Z, furnished with MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S ATA Device.

My daughter has an ACER Aspire 5520-5334, furnished with Optiarc DVD RW AD-7560A ATA Device.

They both were purchased same date. Both produced the same problem today (after around 2 months):
"Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)"

I realized many persons with this same hardwares and Vista have this "Code 39" problem, and so far I can't find a solution (not even at the ACER website)...
I am NOT a computer expert, and I live in Costa Rica. But I can follow instructions.
Please your help.
Please your advise.


----------



## hmunozg

*Re: MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S ATA Device driver error Code 39.*

I was able to fix the problem by following the advise of Mr. TECHPRO5238 as described for a friend (Mr.Dabit) and his Nec drive. Great advise, great website. Thanks a lot.
Now, just one additional question....why the DVD-RAM driver is fixed by removing the "upper filter" and "lower filter" in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ Class \ {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Thanks for your time...


----------



## bhahar84

Hi hmunozg!!

My name is bhahar. Glad to hear that you solved your issue :grin:

By the way, the deletion of upper filter and lower filter is important because these particular registry string did cause a problem to the cd/dvd drive. There are many reason for this to happen, such as installing the iTunes. It will create a string on your registry, which is the upper filter and lower filter, that proven to cause problem to drive.


Hope this descriptions help you :grin:


----------



## hmunozg

Thanks!!!
Quite interesting...
Nevertheless, I have not installed iTunes in these 2 laptops... ...It was really weird, as it worked fine last week and all of the sudden it quit.... but what is funnier is that it quit in both laptops the same day...
I wonder if it has to do with the installation of a new Scanner from Epson, directly connected to a third laptop, and then linking the other 2 through the wireless network at home.... what do you think?
Rgds
Hmunozg


----------



## bhahar84

Hi hmunozg!!

It might be because of the installation of the printer, or any other software's or other hardware's :smile:

Otherwise, did you run any iTunes update on that particular day?


----------



## hmunozg

Thanks.
No iTunes in these 2 laptops.
Actually, I have spent several hours trying to get my Word 2003 to recognize the printer/scanner...it says "The printer has not yet responded, but Microsoft Office may be able to proceed without printer information. Do you want to continue to wait for the printer?"
And if you hit "yes", it takes a long time (a minute or more) to finally start listening to the printer, and it prints. However, with Excel is perfect, it simply goes and prints fast.
The funny thing is that the other laptop that is wirelessly conected to the network, prints perfect in Word (fast enough, no message)...
I checked the printer settings, properties, and for both machines show the same...just mine is very slow.
Ideas?
hmunozg


----------



## fatboy007

Hi there i have had same problem "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware.The driver may be corrupted or missing(Code 39)"
Could you please tell me how u solved this issue? thanx!


----------



## bhahar84

Hi again hmunozg!! :grin:

And hi fatboy007!! :grin:






hmunozg said:


> Thanks.
> No iTunes in these 2 laptops.
> Actually, I have spent several hours trying to get my Word 2003 to recognize the printer/scanner...it says "The printer has not yet responded, but Microsoft Office may be able to proceed without printer information. Do you want to continue to wait for the printer?"
> And if you hit "yes", it takes a long time (a minute or more) to finally start listening to the printer, and it prints. However, with Excel is perfect, it simply goes and prints fast.
> The funny thing is that the other laptop that is wirelessly conected to the network, prints perfect in Word (fast enough, no message)...
> I checked the printer settings, properties, and for both machines show the same...just mine is very slow.
> Ideas?
> hmunozg


Hmm...this is quite tricky 
I'll let you know about this if I came across any documentation on this issue. :smile:











> Hi there i have had same problem "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware.The driver may be corrupted or missing(Code 39)"
> Could you please tell me how u solved this issue? thanx!


So, you may want to refer to this document, fatboy007 :smile:

*Upper Filter/Lower Filter Deletion*


----------



## minnwint

Thank you! Guys!
I've just got a similar problem and the clue from your thread solved it.
Great!


----------



## Souke

Thanks alot. I had the same problem and would never have been able to fix it without your guys' help!


Thanks again. ray:


----------



## Russell2305

I have the same problem but cannot find the upper filter and lower filter on the right hand side panel can anybody please help


----------



## strawberrie

I have the same problem but cannot find the upper filter and lower filter on the right hand side panel can anybody please help


----------



## strawberrie

I have the same problem but cannot find the upper filter and lower filter on the right hand side panel can anybody please help


----------



## Tayyaba

hi the MATSHITA driver got corrupted and the error is code39. If anyone can help me out with this ? Probably coz yesterday i uninstalled i tunes form my laptop.


----------



## Patri

i need the driver.. how can i find this???


----------



## bhahar84

Hi Patri...could you create a new thread, since this thread already marked as solved

And please try to download the device driver from your manufacturer website? Do you searching for the dvd driver? Please post in more detail about your issues in the new thread so that we can guide you further :smile:


----------



## GETSMART

Hi bhahar84 - you saved my behind. That driver problem code 39 had me stumped. Your solution worked.

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you! ray:


----------



## roscracast

Thank you so much. Just last night I discovered that my DVD was not recognized by my Satellite A135-S4527. After read your post I can suspect of an iTunes update.
I followed-up your instructions and I can see it again when I get into "Computer".
Thanks so much Bhahar.





bhahar84 said:


> Hi hmunozg!!
> 
> My name is bhahar. Glad to hear that you solved your issue :grin:
> 
> By the way, the deletion of upper filter and lower filter is important because these particular registry string did cause a problem to the cd/dvd drive. There are many reason for this to happen, such as installing the iTunes. It will create a string on your registry, which is the upper filter and lower filter, that proven to cause problem to drive.
> 
> 
> Hope this descriptions help you :grin:


----------



## rehauser

bhahar84 said:


> Hi again hmunozg!! :grin:
> 
> And hi fatboy007!! :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...this is quite tricky
> I'll let you know about this if I came across any documentation on this issue. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you may want to refer to this document, fatboy007 :smile:
> 
> *Upper Filter/Lower Filter Deletion*


----------



## pedreatiger

*Re: MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S ATA Device driver error Code 39.*

thank you very much for this tip.
100%!!!

:wave:


----------



## BigCanada

Thank you guys so much!!!!!


----------

